# life appreciation day?



## libby29 (Dec 27, 2008)

Feel a bit stupid asking this but we've finished hs and kept meaning to ask sw but kept forgetting. Hubby said she def spoke about it but both of us have forgotten what she actually said  . What is the life appreciation day?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm intrigued - I don't think we had one?

Hope someone else can be more useful than me!!

Bop


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

They are usually used for older children who have had a lot of professionals adults in their lives.  The adoptive parents can talk to these people and get their recollections and memories of the child which they can then pass on throughout the child's life!

Never been to one, but by all accounts an emotional day!


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

We had one for our DS, he was 27 months when placed, and it was a very emotional day but also very interesting.  We met with BM first and there was also our SW, Child's SW, LAC Team Manager and someone taking minutes.  The Manager lead the meeting and asked many more questions about things than we would have dared and got some really useful info out of BM.  We had photos taken with BM by SS and we have copies of these, copies are not given to BM.

We then met with FC, a respite FC and an Independant reviewing officer.  They had invited the midwife, nursery leader, health visitor but as they didn't give much notice of the meeting it was hard to get people there.

The older the child the more useful it would be as long as the right people could go.

OT x


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

We had one for our son who was 6yrs old when he came to us, as has been said before, our SW, Munch's SW and the family finder were there along with his FC who stayed throughout until she had to go to pick him up from school, we had a play therapist who was working with him, support workers, previous SW's, SW's from other LA's that had been involved were invited but did not come, we also met his class teacher and head and a previous techer from his 1st school.

It was strange knowing all these people had met our son and we still had 6 weeks to go until we did, but it built avery clear picture of our son and made him so real, it was a great day, some bits were very emotional but so worth it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

That would have been very useful for our kids who were older when they came to us.  We are lucky to have met their BM, BGM and most of the key professionals in their lives and even now we still have contact with their SW who has known them since DS was born (and DD1 was just 2).  

Bop


----------



## libby29 (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow thanks for all you replys, me and dh are very grateful. Sounds a bit daunting i have to say but also a great opportunity to find out everything. Thanks again x


----------

